# I'm not particularly fond of pocket hole joinery



## jtm (Dec 2, 2013)

I decided to build a shop cabinet last night.

I was debating between pocket screws or dados.

I figured "Kreg jiggin' it" would be quick and easy, but just like every other time, getting perfectly aligned joints was just an exercise in frustration. I even went out to buy the $30 right-angle clamp.

I've read all the tips and tricks to preventing the joint from creeping when tightening the screw, but half of them are at the expense of the efficiency and simplicity that pocket joinery is supposed to provide.

Dado joints would've been faster, and the damn cabinet wouldn't be out of square by 1/8" either.

Just sayin'


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

What type of material were you using?


----------



## jtm (Dec 2, 2013)

> What type of material were you using?
> 
> - waho6o9


8/4 ebony with 1" koa face frames…

j/k

3/4 birch ply


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

I only use pocket holes for face frame, too much trouble and effort for box construction. As you know, dados are far more accurate and efficient.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

Like SamuraiSaw, I mainly use pocket screws for face frames. I much prefer dado joints on the carcase. I believe that they are quicker and stronger than screws for carcase construction. I would actually use biscuits before pocket screws on carcase construction.

For face frames, however, pocket screws joinery is the bomb.


----------

